

Web Consistency Testing - nirvdrum
http://webconsistencytesting.com/

======
dfischer
This. More of this. I can't wait for this to be more accessible and natural.

~~~
nirvdrum
It's what I'm hoping for. Obviously I've built a commercial offering around
the process, but I'd honestly love to see others take a stab at it. It'll help
keep us honest and benefit all. That's a big reason I wanted to share this
with everyone.

